# Employment history discrepancy in eoi/visa application vs form 80



## ker258 (Aug 17, 2015)

hello guys, i have a concern. in my eoi and visa application, i have some work experience that i didn't include - these are the 'not related' employment, employment for very short periods (less than 6 mos); i also didn't have these assessed for skilled employment by the assessing body (ICAA).

but come form 80, i need to disclose all since it requires that there should be no gap in my work history. do you think it will be an issue if there's a discrepancy in my eoi and visa application vs my form 80?

please please inform the best thing to do. those who experienced the same? can i my visa get refused because of this?

i can still prove the points i'm claiming eventhough i did not disclose all of my work experience in the eoi and visa application. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,
I think you should have everything matching and true in EOI or Visa lodge. Even though you did not claim points or assessed it for the period, it still needs to be told to DIBP.

Best course for you, is to let the current invite expire and update EOI and then try again.


----------



## ker258 (Aug 17, 2015)

aarohi said:


> Hi,
> I think you should have everything matching and true in EOI or Visa lodge. Even though you did not claim points or assessed it for the period, it still needs to be told to DIBP.
> 
> Best course for you, is to let the current invite expire and update EOI and then try again.


Hi, i already lodged a visa application. do you know anyone who has experienced the same potential issue?


----------



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

ker258 said:


> Hi, i already lodged a visa application. do you know anyone who has experienced the same potential issue?


me here. I lodged on 24th June, i will know in a few days if this discrepancy matters or not.

Don't listen to the 2nd post dude, he sounds crazy, suggesting u to drop the application, WTH is that?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,
No I would suggest mark experience exactly as you mentioned in your EOI and VISA application.
if you have only claimed points for any experience in EOI just mark it as it is and do not put in form 80.
it should be ok.
And yes ignore the 2nd comment. no need to withdraw your application for such a trivial matter.


----------



## ker258 (Aug 17, 2015)

redsato said:


> me here. I lodged on 24th June, i will know in a few days if this discrepancy matters or not.
> 
> Don't listen to the 2nd post dude, he sounds crazy, suggesting u to drop the application, WTH is that?


thanks, i'm so worried. i do not have a co allocation yet. hence, ive not been requested a form 80 yet. so in the form 80, did you include the employment you did not disclose in the eoi/visa application?

i hope, it will be ok for you. goodluck, please inform me of the outcome.


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

ker258 said:


> hello guys, i have a concern. in my eoi and visa application, i have some work experience that i didn't include - these are the 'not related' employment, employment for very short periods (less than 6 mos); i also didn't have these assessed for skilled employment by the assessing body (ICAA).
> 
> but come form 80, i need to disclose all since it requires that there should be no gap in my work history. do you think it will be an issue if there's a discrepancy in my eoi and visa application vs my form 80
> 
> ...



There should be no gap in employment history?! Can some seniors validate this?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Form 80 is a security form. you need to include everything in it. No issues at all.

Gaps need to be mentioned and explained


----------



## ker258 (Aug 17, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Form 80 is a security form. you need to include everything in it. No issues at all.
> 
> Gaps need to be mentioned and explained


hello. do you think, it will not be an issue if i include some work experience in form 80 that i didn't include the eoi and visa application? and just explain there that the work experience is unrelated to my nominated occupation and that i'm not claiming points for it?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ker258 said:


> hello. do you think, it will not be an issue if i include some work experience in form 80 that i didn't include the eoi and visa application? and just explain there that the work experience is unrelated to my nominated occupation and that i'm not claiming points for it?


no. Don't worry


----------



## brikz559 (Dec 7, 2015)

hi @ker258 and @redsato any updates on this one? tnxz.


----------



## Alexism (Jun 12, 2015)

Same here, any update?


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

I did an internship for two months during my university. How do I place in question 19? (Education-employment-education)?


----------



## vinks22 (Dec 13, 2016)

ker258 said:


> hello guys, i have a concern. in my eoi and visa application, i have some work experience that i didn't include - these are the 'not related' employment, employment for very short periods (less than 6 mos); i also didn't have these assessed for skilled employment by the assessing body (ICAA).
> 
> but come form 80, i need to disclose all since it requires that there should be no gap in my work history. do you think it will be an issue if there's a discrepancy in my eoi and visa application vs my form 80?
> 
> ...




Hey buddy,

I have also got the same problem. how did it go with you ?


----------



## vinks22 (Dec 13, 2016)

redsato said:


> me here. I lodged on 24th June, i will know in a few days if this discrepancy matters or not.
> 
> Don't listen to the 2nd post dude, he sounds crazy, suggesting u to drop the application, WTH is that?



Hey Mate,

What was your outcome ?


----------

